# van dessel OR Canyon???



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

Can anyone tell me about either a canyon or van dessel carbon frame (other then what is one there site).


----------



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

*nevermind bought a 585*

oh well


----------

